# pat mcgroin has reached 500 posts.



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

pat mcgroin has reached 500 posts and has became a TSF Enthusiast! I just noticed his 500 achievement and couldn't help posting congratulating him. 
Give it up for pat mcgroin!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*congratulations*


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations mate!!! =D


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congatulations on the achievement.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

:4-clap::4-cheers:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations on your first milestone.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done Pat, congratulations :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:

(I love that nic - Pat McGroin :grin


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Fine job Pat!

Yah, amusing nic, was it from a movie, or a book? Think I've seen it in both.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done!!!


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone. This is just something I enjoy doing.

Actually the nic came from a policeman I ran into down in Tampa FL. quite a few years ago.
He mentioned something about arresting 2 guys who gave there names as
Pat McGroin and Stu Pididiot.
I thought it was pretty clever.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats on hitting 500!


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Congratulations. Its a great milestone.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats to you Pat :wave:

....years ago my wife came home and told me that she was asked for directions on how to get to " To - lee - do Ohio" it took her awhile.

BG


----------



## Bravo Boy (Oct 25, 2009)

Many Congratulations! :4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Well done Pat!!

Hang in there.... I don't think you can find a better place to chat with friends.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

pat mcgroin said:


> Thanks everyone. This is just something I enjoy doing.
> 
> Actually the nic came from a policeman I ran into down in Tampa FL. quite a few years ago.
> He mentioned something about arresting 2 guys who gave there names as
> ...


I think I'll change my name to Stu Pididiot.. nah.. maybe I won't. :tongue: Congrats


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats Pat and here's to many more :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congatulations


----------

